# Race story and review



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

Scary. People drive like this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

'12Eco said:


> Scary. People drive like this?


Usually they or someone else ends up in the obituary section of the paper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw people driving like this on motorcycles through Richmond this weekend at 100+ mph. I don't often wish bad things on other people, but let's just say I wouldn't have cared if they hit a truck at those speeds. I'd have driven right on past.

Man, where are cops when they're actually needed for something...?

Good job endangering the lives of everyone else on the road.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow... I can't believe people actually still drive/act like that. Take it to a track!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok. sorry


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> Removed...


Take this for what it's worth. You would have been much better off not creating this thread. There's a huge difference between adding mods to your car to make it quicker, perhaps to merge into traffic, or from 0-60 in a 55 zone, but you don't see anyone *here *street racing. This car isn't designed for it. You will not find any support here for that kind of behavior. It's nothing to show off or brag about. 

I can't say I've seen at least 20 videos of people racing Cruzes. Just because several people did something stupid, doesn't mean it's suddenly a smart thing to do; it just means that there are several stupid people out there who own a Cruze. Reaching those speeds is just dumb. 

If I were you, I'd delete the contents of your post before more people flame you for it, and just acknowledge that it was a bad idea. 

If I were a moderator, this thread would have been locked and a warning given to everyone that street racing is unsafe, illegal, and glorifying of such actions will not be permitted on this board.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I saw people driving like this on motorcycles through Richmond this weekend at 100+ mph.


Squids. Real riders hate them just as much as you do because they make us all look bad.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

And i agree. Done


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> And i agree


Thanks. I'm glad that you do. I hope I didn't come off as too harsh or condescending. When you've seen the things I have, you'll understand where I'm coming from. 

Now, back to how awesome the Cruze is...

ccasion14:


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Racing 100+ and using traffic as "blocker cars so I can build up more boost" is a great thing to glorify...... 

Also, "the handling isn't what I expected" will lead to an accident. I just hope you don't kill someone.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beachernaut said:


> Racing 100+ and using traffic as "blocker cars so I can build up more boost" is a great thing to glorify......
> 
> Also, "the handling isn't what I expected" will lead to an accident. I just hope you don't kill someone.


Please see:



XtremeRevolution said:


> ...You will not find any support here for that kind of behavior. It's nothing to show off or brag about...
> 
> ...Just because several people did something stupid, doesn't mean it's suddenly a smart thing to do; it just means that there are several stupid people out there who own a Cruze. Reaching those speeds is just dumb.
> 
> ...





smorey78 said:


> *And i agree. Done*


9 times out of 10, my speaking against "street racing" to a guy who was street racing is not received this way. It is received with said "driver" lashing out in protest that I had the audacity to judge him and his actions, and continuing to defend his actions with a plethora of googled "facts," including the speed rating of the tires and a superficial understanding of suspension design. 

The guy at least deserves some credit for acknowledging that it was a bad idea and removed his comment to prevent any further flaming. I'd ask that everyone respect that fact.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

****, Im late to the party. I at least wanted to read it.... I don't race, but I've strung out my Cruze pretty fast once to see how high it can do. Must say, with the tune it gets to 100+ alot easier than you would think. Marvel of engineering that an engine 2/3 the size of a common Soda bottle can do that. 

The guy at the dyno shop strung it out as well.. he pulled 118 mph on the dyno in 5th gear... STOCK! He stopped because he said said the engine "didn't like it" and was pulling timing (it took 50 seconds or so to get there). Next time I go.. I will see how high it will go tuned with my new intake.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> ****, Im late to the party. I at least wanted to read it.... I don't race, but I've strung out my Cruze pretty fast once to see how high it can do. Must say, with the tune it gets to 100+ alot easier than you would think. Marvel of engineering that an engine 2/3 the size of a common Soda bottle can do that.
> 
> The guy at the dyno shop strung it out as well.. he pulled 118 mph on the dyno in 5th gear... STOCK! He stopped because he said said the engine "didn't like it" and was pulling timing (it took 50 seconds or so to get there). Next time I go.. I will see how high it will go tuned with my new intake.


you did not miss anything. i was in search of some info and went the wrong way to get it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

To err is to be human. Learn from your mistakes and apply that learning in the future. 

Agreed, take it to a track if you're going to race. There are LeMons and ChumpCar that offer real racing in $500 beaters on real racetracks. Or the test-n-tune at the local dragstrip. Or come to Watkins Glen to do 3 paced laps (going soon).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to a track day with my old Volvo. Sure, there were lots of cars that beat the snot out of mine there (Porsches, etc). And there were a lot of Miatas and other slow things out there. 

I used to race shifter karts growing up, so I was already a pretty good driver, but it was my first time racing cars aside from blasting along deserted mountain roads. I had one of the best times of my life and met some really great people and talented drivers. On a road course, power means nothing without the handling to back it up. 

There's a time and a place for racing, and it's not on public highways where other uninvolved people could be hurt. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The 1/4 mile is fun, but our car only hits 90 mph max on that.. LOL. Use the dyno! haha


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> The 1/4 mile is fun, but our car only hits 90 mph max on that.. LOL. Use the dyno! haha


Huh? They dyno is even less fun. You're just standing still watching the speedometer go faster.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Take this for what it's worth. You would have been much better off not creating this thread. There's a huge difference between adding mods to your car to make it quicker, perhaps to merge into traffic, or from 0-60 in a 55 zone, but you don't see anyone *here *street racing. This car isn't designed for it. You will not find any support here for that kind of behavior. It's nothing to show off or brag about.
> 
> I can't say I've seen at least 20 videos of people racing Cruzes. Just because several people did something stupid, doesn't mean it's suddenly a smart thing to do; it just means that there are several stupid people out there who own a Cruze. Reaching those speeds is just dumb.
> 
> ...



Not sure what the original post was, but . . . Okay, dad? I hit some high speeds, does that make me a dumb ass? Perhaps you should watch who you belittle around here. Who's to say _you're_ right, Xtreme? The dude wants to drive fast, what's it to you?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Huh? They dyno is even less fun. You're just standing still watching the speedometer go faster.


Just for the sake of seeing how fast your car will actually go (for those who care). I'm saying unlike a Camaro, this car will never hit 100 on a track unless you go to the standing full mile track. The only option is to wring it out on the back streets


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Not sure what the original post was, but . . . Okay, dad? I hit some high speeds, does that make me a dumb ass? Perhaps you should watch who you belittle around here. Who's to say _you're_ right, Xtreme? The dude wants to drive fast, what's it to you?


There's no need to be rude. Did I insult you? Did I attack you? No, so why did you? Since when does your flawed interpretation of several posts that were either deleted or modified merit a personal attack on my character? 

I'd advise you watch the tone and the attitude, especially given the fact that you didn't read the initial post, any of the OP's posts that were modified, or my response (which was also modified as a courtesy to the OP). 

In response to a friendly PM I sent the OP regarding this thread, here was the first portion of his reply:


> its all good. i made a mistake. thanks for being a friend about the whole thing.



Who's to say I'm right? Everyone in this thread (including the OP), except for you. I was doing the OP a favor, rather respectfully and kindly, and trying to keep the flaming and drama to a minimum.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's no need to be rude. Did I insult you? Did I attack you? No, so why did you? Since when does your flawed interpretation of several posts that were either deleted or modified merit a personal attack on my character?
> 
> I'd advise you watch the tone and the attitude, especially given the fact that you didn't read the initial post, any of the OP's posts that were modified, or my response (which was also modified as a courtesy to the OP).
> 
> ...


Aw, a bit sensitive? Again, thanks dad. You don't like a taste of your own medicine? Goes both ways, dude. The dude was having fun. Don't put a damper on his fun. And no, you're not right, nor am I. That would make us ethnocentrist if we believed we were. And don't advise me ... You'd be wasting your time. I'm good on being mundane like yourself, bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

*grabs popcorn




On a lighter note, this is a video from a local doing some mad tyte road course racing yo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anoseay3qSY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Not sure what the original post was, but . . . Okay, dad? I hit some high speeds, does that make me a dumb ass? Perhaps you should watch who you belittle around here. Who's to say _you're_ right, Xtreme? The dude wants to drive fast, what's it to you?


If you would've seen the original post, you'd most likely see that XR's response was appropriate. Exceeding the speed limit or enjoying a curvy road with little traffic is one thing, taking unnecessary risks in traffic is quite another.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I read OPs original post and the only thought I had was "take it to the race course." Although not a cop I have seen the destruction caused by street racing. I can understand the need to test the limits of a car/driver combination, heck, I've done it myself. The best place to do this testing is on a track. For raw acceleration - go to a drag strip. For overall performance find a SCCA event and participate. OP - thank you for taking down your original post.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

lol! Unbelievable


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

i second that WMPthree


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not to start this all over again but i might not of been clear with the op. at the times i was driving at high speeds there was no traffic and when there was i was never above 45mph (50 posted). in the statement of "using cars as blockers" met that i was able to move in and out of traffic with no problem to me or others using my turn signals.(no different then driving in new york city) the other guy could not. once clear of all cars i was able to get back to higher speeds. BUt this was not right and should of been done on the track! was i having fun...yes. still not right! the whole thing lasted about 90 seconds!
xtreme just pointed out that it might not of been i good idea to share with every one. so i changed the post and it was my choice and felt it was best!
i was a driver for a race team back in the day and did have the confidence to over come the limitations of the cruze. i was more excited that my lil cruze did as well as it did against some thing with 3 times the power. as soon as i was out of the car i wrote the post with out thinking. it still was not right


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^^That is greatly respectable. No worries smorey, atleast you caught yourself before things got too out of hand.

To those that disagree with Xtreme need a wake up call, maybe this: :S-A-Smack:

I thought we were all adults here, clearly thats not the case. Promoting street racing is just retarded, you are jeopardizing your life and plenty of others doing this. Either do it on the track or dyno, or don't do it at all.

Maybe lay off the 'Fast and the Furious' movies too? (shakes head...)


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Amen


----------

